# Ancorayachtservice.com Chain Vise



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Clean, no fuss installation, great design.
Wish I'd have thought of that design first


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Scott, for your kind review. I would like to add again that the kit Scott installed was pre production and just had a roller at the bottom. While it worked I was concerned about crushing chain links. The sprockets now look like this.
























And yes I did up grade Scott's sockets, he just didn't photograph them.
Jim


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

Your vise is nicer than my whole shop. Great work, great review.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Hoping to start one of these next year. I'll be using your posts as a reference for sure.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Great design. The other advantage to this parallel guide is that it can be retrofit to any leg vise even those with wooden screws. Also it lets you clamp a long board below the screw which the BC Crisscross cant do.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the review, Scott…I'm certain if Jim made the parts, they are top quality.

Sure looks nice and user friendly…If my wheels don't help my leg vise operate smoothly, I'm gonna have to save some cash, and email Jim to place an order!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Iam nowhere near getting started building me a bench, still in the mental planning stage,. After reading through your blog and admiring your beautiful bench, this looks like one of the areas where i will make financial room to install especially with current back problems, using the pin for the glide was not appealing to me.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

I have to say once again: perfect!

And I have a question: clamping pressure tightens the chain so it tries to pull bottom roller/sprocket away, and so those 8 screws have to be pretty well secured to hold it inplace. Did you ever need to re-tighten those 8 screws? Do you think that softwood-made legs (pine in my case) will work here?


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Yuri… I did not try it in pine. I did install one on a fir leg and tightened it far more than necessary, nothing moved. For pine legs I would definitely drill undersized pilot holes and perhaps use longer screws. Depending on the size of the leg it could be through bolted on the corner holes and the other holes with screws. The first one I made I through bolted because I just didn't know the forces. Depending in the distance between the beam and the screw it can be 600 pounds that translates to less than 100 pounds per screw. The force is also at a 45 degree angle not straight out.
Jim


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you, Jim.

Though I'm aiming now to the pinned design (sending you kit up here to Russia will be way too costly), but I'm keeping in mind possible retrofit because there're chances that I'll to the US for a few days this summer with a business trip. How much time beforehand shall I contact you to be sure I won't miss it during my trip?


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Yuri….I ship them in a small priority mail flat rate box. It only takes a couple of days to anywhere in the US. I'll check with the Post Office it might not be too bad unless you have additional taxes. I've shipped to Austraila, New Zealand, England, and Austria all were but 12$ USD additional for the shipping.
Jim


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

Jim, thanks a lot. PM-ed to you.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't think Jim could have found a stronger endorsement for his stellar product. Nice thing keeping it in the LJ family too.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice review Scott and a great design Jim. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Andy and Tony.
Jim


----------



## JonasB (Jul 8, 2015)

Installation gets even easier if use a linear bearing and steel rod for the parallel guide. These are all over ebay for CNC machine builders. Not to be confused with the racking clamp mechanism. See my blog for details.

Jonas


----------

